# First use of excavortor clay



## hornet2k8 (May 4, 2014)

Thought ide post a pic of the excavator clay see how it turns out, 1 25lb bag will do a 4 ft viv with a little room to spare ive done it about 1/2" thick see how it drys over night


----------



## hornet2k8 (May 4, 2014)




----------

